# Wire or staple found in food



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been really happy with Spike's Delight Premium hedgehog food so far. The five pound bag is almost empty, and I'm debating whether to pay shipping to get another five pound bag or just go back to the other decent stuff I can get at Global Ryan's Pet Foods

I'm concerned, though, because the last time I took the bag out of the freezer and filled a tupperware container with the week's food, I found some sort of piece of metal. It was thin, wiry, like a small staple bent out of shape.

It was easy to find as the rest of the food doesn't have a metallic glint, and it didn't appear to be embedded in any chunks of food, but I'm concerned about what would have happened if I didn't see it right away. I'm not sure if it was attached to the coupon inside the bag or what, but it wasn't a welcome discovery.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That is a little scary. Every so often weird stuff gets into animal food bags in the factory the food itself is probably fine. Good thing you found it though. I wonder, if you write to the company and complain would they send you a free bag?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stuff happens but I would call and see what they can do for you. I'm guessing a free bag or free shipping or coupons, etc.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

You should always check foods for foreign objects, such as bones, etc. It's easy to do when you're putting the kibble out for the night, especially if you count kibbles. It's not an unusual occurrence, really. Call the company and let them know, since it's a completely foreign object. They'll probably ask for dates and UPC codes.

As for whether to buy more of the food or not, I wouldn't. Hedgehog food in general is not nutritionally suitable by itself. If you want to continue feeding it, it should be mixed in with cat foods. Most people would recommend just feeding the cat foods and not bothering with the hedgehog food, which is what I would say also. A mix of dry catfoods is a better option, and most of the good ones can be found in local petstores instead of being ordered online (if you have a good petstore in your area, that is). Pick 2-3 foods from viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 and introduce those instead, slowly. Only one at a time. You should do so while you have some of the spikes delight left to mix it into, so the transition doesn't upset the tummy.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yikes! That does sound scary. Although it could have come from the coupon packet I would phone the company and ask them to replace the bag for free.

Spikes Delite is actually the only good specialty hedgehog food out there as long as you use the Pro-Diet since the others contain a corn product as the second ingredient (which hedgehogs can not digest). But at $18.00 per 5 lb. bag I would probably use a cat food like Blue Spa or Royal Canin instead.

Check out Reaper's list if you want to find a new food.


----------

